

WindyCitizen.com offers a way forward for local news - brandnewlow
http://empiricalobservation.blogspot.com/2009/05/companies-tony-loves-windy-citizen.html

======
CubeGuy
So you go into my post and complain about self promotion, just to find out
that you are just as guilty? So you post a few other links here and there, but
you are consistently self promoting Windy Citizen. Windy Citizen is no
different than Examiner. It's all crap on the surface with a few writers who
may occasionally produce an interesting article.

You then go on to gripe about what an injustice Examiner is when you publish a
website that is basically the exact same thing as the Examiner, if not worse?
I am not delusional. Examiner sucks. But coming from you it's quite ironic.

Furthermore, isn't the point of social media sites that the creme rises to the
top and the crap sinks? That's the whole idea of voting. I've had several
articles rise quickly and get a lot of votes. I've had some sink because they
are crap. If I hadn't had some that were successful, I would stop posting my
links here. But the truth is that posting my links on this site has been
rather successful because I've had some articles gain a lot of votes.

Also, your facts on how much Examiner pays are completely off. Examiner pays
$0.01 per click. That's $10 per 1,000 and I earn $1500 a month writing around
15-20 articles. It seems that some people want to read my stuff. So why do you
take it upon yourself to police the site when there are others who actually
enjoyed the article? 7 people voted it up because they liked it. Having to
promote my own articles isn't something I gripe about. I'm not an entitled
journalist. I'm a guy that works in a cube that makes money on the side by
occasionally humoring people.

Perhaps it is inconceivable to you that someone could like reading something
that you don't like.

~~~
brandnewlow
I post here because I hang out here, talk about my startup with the folks here
and like to let them know how it's going. If no one votes up my stuff, that's
fine. I contribute to 10 threads for every one I submit.

You post here because you want to make money off their clicks.

And WC ain't examiner. It's hacker news for Chicago. We've got some local
examiners starting to post their stuff over there. I just hope it doesn't get
out of hand like it has over on reddit.

